# Possible injectable yk11 recipe?



## Bull_Nuts (Apr 27, 2021)

So was thinking I would try this my my yk conversion...

1g yk raw for a concentration of 20mg/ml.
50ml batch
1/2 volume PG
Other half GSO and total solution with like 2% ba/10%bb

Plan was to just use my graduated cylider and dump raw....add ~25ml PG, 1ml BA, 5ml BB and then GSO until im at the 50ml mark and just see what happens.

Thoughts?

BN


----------

